# Most suitable PLB.



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

After much suggesting (nagging) from the 1st mate I find myself looking for a PLB. Was hoping the wealth of knowledge around the forum could throw fourth suggestions and comments etc on the subject of PLBs. What do you all reckon guys ?


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Lazy. Will look into it.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

My GME gets wet each time I paddle. No choppers so far. Lazy, you may be right but I haven't seen it yet.

I don't think brand is important though. From recollection there were two types of PLB. One that was accurate to a k or two, or to several 100 m anyway. And more expensive to within a couple of m.

I can't think of any circumstances where I need to fire a PLB where I would be thinking, "thank goodness that I didn't get an accurate one". So check for the cheapest PLB that is accurate, whatever the brand ( when I got mine it was GME).

The only real competition is a VHF with location squirt button. Possibly a better solution.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Interesting! Thanks for that. Still haven't experienced it. My PLB is in my plf front pocket. Each time I go out I do a couple of Eskimo rolls for practice. Then at home it gets hosed down to wash off the salt. Lucky I guess.

BigPete do check the VHF options. And if you write off the GME still look for a PLB with GPS for that accuracy.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

A Personal Locator Beacon is the last call for emergencies.

First off, try a paddle wave or whistle/hooter blast (if any other craft is in hearing distance).

Secondly, try VHF, on channel 16, to local craft and your VMR/Coastguard.

Thirdly, if all else fails, activate your PLB, especially if the situation is life threatening, or likely to be.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lazybugger said:


> Get one of these come with handy goodies bag.
> 
> https://whitworths.com.au/main_itemdetail.asp?item=74528
> 
> ...


CH Smith have them cheaper ($370). Buy a few extra items (free lures!) to get your order to $400min and postage is also free. (I'm not affiliated)


----------

